

My iphone, your server – Exploration on mobile based web server - clementyu
http://baizhuzhu.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/my-iphone-your-server-exploration-on-mobile-based-web-server/

======
HerraBRE
I wrote a proof-of-concept which does something quite similar on Android:
<http://pagekite.net/wiki/Howto/GNULinux/AndroidPageKite/>

It is just a proof of concept, because like author of the article said, it's
not immediately obvious how to make compelling use of a web server on a mobile
phone (yet).

I suspect there may be some interesting applications to do with identity and
user-friendly access controls, real-time integration of phone resources with
in-the-cloud web properties... but I'm still on the lookout for something
really amazing. :-)

